# Hahah Ooops.  Delicous



## desertsubi (Mar 18, 2016)

So I saw this whole topic and decided why not.  

So the other day on the way home from work I stopped by the store and picked up a few ingredients.

Tomato

Mexican Blend Cheese

Hot taco packet

3lbs ground 80/20 hamburger.

can of green ortega chili's (diced)

Anyway I didnt quite read everyones directions on how much to use, turns out 3lbs of hamburger is about 2lbs too many for one fattie.  HAHHA...

Either way I managed to get it wrapped and done.  Had a minor stall at 145 for about an hour but got through it.  Came out awesome.













IMG_20160318_165501_01.jpg



__ desertsubi
__ Mar 18, 2016


















IMG_20160318_165504_01.jpg



__ desertsubi
__ Mar 18, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks great,any sliced shots?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2016)

3 lbs ain't too much! So many of us can't control how much stuffing we use...Eyes bigger that the Fattie! Looks good. How about more details? Mixed all ingredients together in the meat and just Cheese filled? Or. seasoning in the meat and the Tomato, Cheese and Chiles inside?...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2016)

It sure looks great from here!

WOW a 3 lb fattie, I thought I was going overboard with 1 1/4 lbs of sausage.

Al


----------



## sparktexas (Mar 19, 2016)

Been meaning to try one of those. Looks great.


----------



## muralboy (Mar 19, 2016)

nice looking monster fattie FATTIEZILLA


----------



## desertsubi (Mar 19, 2016)

No sliced shots, I got hungry and we ate too quick. 

Seasoning was mixed into meat, then just laid all ingredients on flattened meat like pizza.  Rolled up and wrapped in bacon. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco (Mar 21, 2016)

Is there such a thing as a fat fatty? Inquiring minds want to know.

Nice Smoke.

Disco


----------



## tjmitche (Mar 22, 2016)

Best kind of mistake to make: Too much meat! :)

points!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice fatty!

Don't be surprised if the USAF contacts you!


----------

